# Buddy goes to the Bridge



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

With a very heavy heart my husband and I took Buddy, my father's King Charles Cavalier, to be euthanized today. He suffered from congestive heart failure and had been suffering for a few days-he started going to the bathroom right in front of me and seemed to be in a stupor when outside-not knowing what to do. I had been carrying him up the stairs, etc. but it was just not fair to let him continue suffering. Buddy had lived with us since we place my father in an Alzheimer's home in January. It comforts me to know that the last months of his life were filled with love and care. But it's still so very hard.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry peggyk, he was a beautiful doggie. I'm sure it hurts so much to lose him.

I just read a story last week about an important discovery concerning the underlying cause of Alzheimers. Apparently the cure (if they find one) does not involve stem cells, so it go very little play in the news. 

They discovered that there are what they call janitor cells, that clean protein deposits from the brain. Apparently, these cells stop working in Alzheimers patients. They are fairly confident that someday they can create a drug to re-activate these cells.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this, thankfully he had someone to care for him when your Dad could no longer.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am sorry too. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

My prayers go out to you and your family. You did the right thing for your baby. We are all thinking of you....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

probably just about even the good dogs we lose and then someone else posts about a new pup...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> probably just about even the good dogs we lose and then someone else posts about a new pup...


So true Greg! I wanted to clarify my post-Buddy had suffered for a long time, but the last 3 days were so sad to watch. And interestingly, Coach and Oakley(who always ignored him) were so attentive to him the last few days-it was like they knew he was dying. And, today, our cat is all over the house-when Buddy was alive she hid in the cpmputer room because she knew he would attack her. Animal never cease to amaze me. Thank you all for your kind words.


----------

